# A few technical questions from a new Tivo owner.



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi:

I have recently bought a series 1 Tivo from Ebay and have a couple of questions with regards to modding the system:

1. Where would I be able to get the software to put on a new HD for instalation into the Tivo (ie the linux code)?

2. I have seen some series 1 Tivos with two HDs in - if I did this would it put strain on the power supply?

3. Is there a limit in size with regards to which HD I put into the system.

4. If I connected a netcard to the system and was using a wireless system, would the Tivo have to be connected to the router by wire or is there an option on the system to punch in the security code where relevant?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Graham1982 said:


> I have recently bought a series 1 Tivo from Ebay


Welcome to the TiVo revolution 


> 1. Where would I be able to get the software to put on a new HD for instalation into the Tivo (ie the linux code)?


Request an image in the image thread
instructions for how to do the actual upgrade here



> 2. I have seen some series 1 Tivos with two HDs in - if I did this would it put strain on the power supply?


The PSU can easily cope with 2, but replacement PSUs are readily available if you need a new one. 


> 3. Is there a limit in size with regards to which HD I put into the system.


None that can't be overcome, though 1000GB (2x500GB) is the largest I think has been tried so far.
I plan on doing a 2TB test some time this month.


> 4. If I connected a netcard to the system and was using a wireless system, would the Tivo have to be connected to the router by wire or is there an option on the system to punch in the security code where relevant?


There is a wireless net card for the tivo (airnet) but its old / slow and only rarely seen on ebay.
Otherwise you could use a "gaming adaptor" as a bridge - it has a wired cable and converts the tivo wired connection into wireless.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Graham1982 said:


> 1. Where would I be able to get the software to put on a new HD for instalation into the Tivo (ie the linux code)?


You have a copy already! You can backup/restore the siftware from your existing disk to a new one.



> 2. I have seen some series 1 Tivos with two HDs in - if I did this would it put strain on the power supply?


Depends on the model of hard disk; some very large disks are reported to draw too much current.



> 3. Is there a limit in size with regards to which HD I put into the system.


The system's usability with very large lists of programmes starts to be a problem before the hardware limit is reached. There are relatively few systems over 500Gb in use.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Just to doublecheck a standard tivo needs a card fitted inside to be able to connect to your local network by cat5 cable or wireless

Typically called a series 1 cachecard http://www.9thtee.com/tivocachecard.htm which can also be obtained (if required) from a few UK sources.

Automan.


----------



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi:

Thanks for the quick response.

Having looked at the threads you have suggested I am wondering if there is a way of creating the Tivo readable HD by using a USB memory stick instead of a floppy drive as my PC does not include a floppy drive. If not I could always put one in I guess.

I was thinking of putting the image onto a USB stick, booting into windows with the TIVO HD connected to the PC spare IDE slot and then copying it accross from the USB once loaded.

Would this work?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

The image loading onto the tivo HDD uses a linux application. The image you are downloading off the net is a bootable CD.


Also with regards to the two HDD's, early S1 tivo's did have a 30 and a 15GB (Due to cost of 40GB), then after the first run, they started using 40GB single drives.

The one you have from ebay may have two drives??. If so, good, you have two brackets. If you wanted to use a 2nd drive in a tivo with one bracket, you can wither grab a bracket off ebay, or use cable ties.


----------



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi:

Thanks. The issue I have is regarding the Diskutils backup floppy thing - I have no access to a floppy drive. I guess I could buy a old PC for this process for next to nothing to get around this issue. Unless anyone can recomend a drive on the market that will not have any issues.

My TIVO does not have two HDs but my friends does. I will buy a bracket if I think it is necessary to upgrade. Although 500gb will probably be more than adequate.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I would stay with a single drive, less chance of failure in the furture.

I don't understand the diskutils floppy???? But I have not done anything with drives for years.

I used to use the Bootable CD, a old 1gb drive for the backup...

Booted from the CD, made a backup of the old tivo disk(not inc programs) to the 1gb hdd (some people use the main windows disk for this), then changed the old tivo drive to the new one and restored the image back to the new HDD. 

In your case (if going for a drive above 120gb) you have to run another little program to change a file on the tivo HDD system to allow it to address above 120gb drives (the kernal??)...

I am sure experts will be on the case in a minute..

I have never used a Floppy to do this before?. Just the one bootable CD.


----------



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi:

The instructions I read on the site for upgrading the drive pretty much echo what you say. However, it also states that Maxtor drives have a locking issue which means that you can only see a small portion of the HD unless you use Diskutils to unlock it. This is an old DOS app from what I can remember and the instructions say that you should make a boot floppy with this on in case you encounter this problem.

So from what you say:

Download boot CD.

Boot from boot CD - extract relevant files from original Tivo HD - boot system not TV progs and copy these to a folder on the PC HD or an old HD that happens to be lying around.

Copy these accross to the new HD and then run the Kernel program things.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You can download a bootable CD Image that will run DiskUtil from my website here

There is also a simpler method of configuring a bare drive from an image which includes cachecard drivers and TiVoWeb etc. if you don't fancy making a copy of your old drive and installing everything manually...;


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You can do it that way. Alternatively (and to my mind easier)

Download and create Boot CD.

Attach original TiVo drive AND brand new drive to your PC (having disconnected the PC's main drive for safety).

Boot with CD, run commands to copy TiVo software directly from original disk to the other, and to update the software to support large HDDs.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Yep, the tivo disk gets "locked" and will report as 9mb, I used a util called qunlock and did run it from a floppy now you mention it.

It is just a little command line, you can create a bootable USB pen, and copy the command line unlock command to it I suppose.

Be carefull if you plan to run the unlock command from within windows, you should never allow windows to boot with your tivo drive connected. As windows boots it rewrites the ID on the drive, and it will not boot in the tivo again. Just a warning.

So, create a bootable usb pen, copy the unlock program across.

If I remember the command was qunlock n 

n being 
0=pri master
1=pri slave
2=sec master
3=sec slave.

I used to have a bootable disk I made that ran all 4 commands in the autoexec.bat.

Also remember if you ever put the drive back into the tivo it will lock it down again, and will require unlocking.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The other chesnut to beware of is Tivo software 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a

Once you install a big drive one must have the correct version to meet your needs first otherwise the upgrade will cause it to fail.

If you don't use non digital teletext for subtitles I would ask Tivo CS for the 2.5.5a teletext fix.

Also removes the risk of your Tivo crashing your TV if a certain Teletext chipset is used.

System info screen will tell you which version of Tivo software you have.

Automan.


----------



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

"If you don't use non digital teletext for subtitles I would ask Tivo CS for the 2.5.5a teletext fix."

I intend to use this connected to a freeview box and then later a Virgin cable box. I do not use teletext for subtitles ( terrestrial). So which way round, phone Tivo first for the patch and put on old drive or install drive then phone Tivo and get them to put it on the new one?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Do you know if it has been patched before?? Check the system info for either 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a patched.

Have a look on here for the teletext bug, basically some TV's have a teletext chip that tivo does not get on with, so with 2.5.5 software the teletext signals it sends to the tv, cause the TV, to go blank, go into standby, hang, lock up. 

Call tivo CS say you have a new tv, and the tivo is causing it to go balls up, they will ask for the model number of the TV, then they will flag your service number for the new updated 2.5.5a software.

Doing this after a 120gb+ upgrade will cause you mega problems, so I would get this done by tivo CS today, even if your tv is currently ok, you may upgrade TV's in the future.


They sometimes say the upgrade request may take a couple of days, but just force a guide data download (if it takes ages (about 45mins over the phone)) it will say on the tivo, pending restart, it will automatically restart at 2am and upgrade the software, or you can again force it by restarting the tivo at this point.

After this is done, take the drive and run the backup.



If you get tivo to patch after you have put the new kernal in for 120gb+ drives, it will revert back to the old kernal, and everything will get screwed up.


----------



## Graham1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great - I have a B&O Avant and I really do not want this to **** up the TV as it is expensive.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It doesn't damage the TV; just won't work with it.

You'd be seeing that already if it was a problem - it's not caused by upgrading.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Graham1982 said:


> I was thinking of putting the image onto a USB stick, booting into windows with the TIVO HD connected to the PC spare IDE slot


I don't any one else has mentioned this, but whatever you do, *do not* boot into windows with the Tivo drive attached, windows will do something  (not sure what, overwrites the boot sector or something causing your TiVo to be unbootable).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nobody seems to have mentioned that you can buy a pre-prepared hard drive upgrades to drop in to your Tivo and save all the hard work on upgrading yourself at:-

www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com

I used to think these professional upgrades were rather expensive but due to competition and falling hard drive prices these upgrade drive prices have been falling lately. Especially in the 300Gb upgrade drive size.

Also check out the various pages at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo for information on upgrading drives yourself, fitting a Cachecard, Tivoweb and all the rest. There is also a wikipedia page on Tivoweb and all the add on modules for it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> I don't any one else has mentioned this, but whatever you do, *do not* boot into windows with the Tivo drive attached, windows will do something  (not sure what, overwrites the boot sector or something causing your TiVo to be unbootable).


Applies to WindowsXP only though; and probably therefore Vista too


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

And if you are lazy like me and want to go down the networking route some of the vendors will provide the cachecard, install the drivers and set with an IP address to match your home network.

All that is left then is to swap the old drive for the new and power up.

Cachecard just plugs in and the only trick is getting the cat5 cable out of the Tivo case 

Again, the software version must be specified 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a to match your current software.

Automan.


Pete77 said:


> Nobody seems to have mentioned that you can buy a pre-prepared hard drive upgrades to drop in to your Tivo and save all the hard work on upgrading yourself at:-
> 
> www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Applies to WindowsXP only though; and probably therefore Vista too


Yeah, sorry, bit of an assumption on my part...


----------

